# Framing a walkout basement



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

We always frame a 2x4 wall with a 1" gap between the concrete and back of new framed wall. We glue and nail (powdered activated gun) the bottom plate to the concrete floor.

J


----------



## Baseballer2534 (Jun 16, 2008)

Do I have to run the wall all the way up past the top of the concrete slab? The problem I am having is that the framed wall above the slab is set back? Do I just build a new wall over that? Thanks! Chad


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's an illustration of my first post.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

For your pony walls you can frame a new wall all the way to the ceiling for a flat wall...or frame the bottom portion to create a ledge around the room (or 1 wall). We did that recently...

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's another angle of the finish.

J


----------



## Baseballer2534 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! I like the ledge idea, however my ledge starts at about 1 foot, goes to about 4 feet and than goes up to about 6 feet. It may work though. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You're welcome. Yeah, if you have a stepped pony wall I would just frame a new wall, floor to ceiling, in front of it.

J


----------

